# Sanding in between coats of water based poly



## Codyw725 (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm using Verthayne water based poly. On the can it says you can apply coats after two hours. My question is it better to let it dry for 24 hours and then sand it before each coat to help clean it up a bit or just keep coating it every 2 hours? Also I've noticed I have little bits of fabric here and there in my poly. What can I use to strain it to remove that stuff? Thanks


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Sand with 240 grit or higher 320-400 grit. After the second coat drys for 24hrs. Use an air compresser to blow off the fine white dust, then wipe down with clear or crème mineral spirits. Let that dry for 45 minutes. Use a cloth with very little lent to wipe with, like an old t-shirt. Put your third coat on in a dust free area, using full careful over lapping strokes. Start from one end to the other without stopping. Do not paint it on, it is not paint. Everywhere you stop and start will show. Let dry for 24 hrs. Do it all again if it needs it.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

PS: You are not trying to burn through the first two coats. Don't use your eyes so much, go by how it feels. You should have it very smooth to the touch, no nubs detectable to your finger tips. Then use the mineral spirits and lent free clothe.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The two hours on the instructions is the minimum time based on using it on a warm dry day. If it's cool and or damp 24 hours could be insufficient. Still if you rush it a little and put too much on too fast it won't ruin the project it will just take a lot longer for the finish to fully harden. It could be hard on the surface and gummy underneath and much more easier to damage. If you have the time it would be worth it to be patient and let each coat dry completely.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> The two hours on the instructions is the minimum time based on using it on a warm dry day. If it's cool and or damp 24 hours could be insufficient. Still if you rush it a little and put too much on too fast it won't ruin the project it will just take a lot longer for the finish to fully harden. It could be hard on the surface and gummy underneath and much more easier to damage. If you have the time it would be worth it to be patient and let each coat dry completely.




I was BBQing Brisket and smoking Turkey in a T-shirt last Christmas. 24 Hours is plenty of time in South Texas. If you own a snow shovel, you better listen to Steve Neul.:laugh2:


----------



## Codyw725 (Oct 17, 2017)

This is water based poly, I didn't think you used mineral spirits with water based poly?


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

You could just use clean water to wipe it down, but the mineral spirits would evaporate in due time

The spots of "fabric" you are seeing is probably the grain raising from the water based poly, that needs to be sanded down or it will telegraph through the subsequent coats


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cowboy18 said:


> I was BBQing Brisket and smoking Turkey in a T-shirt last Christmas. 24 Hours is plenty of time in South Texas. If you own a snow shovel, you better listen to Steve Neul.:laugh2:


It's more than temperature. Humidity can really screw with finishing too.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> It's more than temperature. Humidity can really screw with finishing too.



I know Steve, just being a bit of ham is all. The fact is the drying time changes constantly as you said with the weather.


----------

